# What is the average time to find a new job for newly arrived immigrants?



## vikee_s (Dec 7, 2008)

*What is the average time to find the first job for newly arrived immigrants?*

Hello,

I am a Civil Engineer and Australian permanent resident, relocated to australia in Aug 2008. I had been working in Dubai for almost four years as a senior engineering professional and prior to that I have worked in India for four years as mid management professional in the construction industry. 

I have been looking for a job opportunity in the construction industry ever since I landed in Australia. But I have had no success till now. Civil engineers are in the demand list according to australian immigration department. As I have gone through the job market in the past few months, it is evident that Australian economy has been hit by global economic recession. I have seen that most of the companies have stopped recruiting construction professionals because the new projects aren't taking off. The salary scales have been reduced as well. Many of the recruitment agents have advised me to wait until Jan 2009, hoping that economy will kick start well with the government planning to pump money into the infrastructure projects. 

Therefore, I would suggest that, whoever is planning to relocate in future to Australia will have to arrange a job prior or will have to be ready to spend more time in search of a job under these circumstances.

Is there anyone who is going through the same difficulties? Can anyone please tell me what is the average time to find first job for newly arrived immigrants??

Thanks,
Vicks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Vicks, 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can anyone please tell me what is the average time to find first job for newly arrived immigrants??
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This question is like how long is a piece of string  It really depends on where you live, what you're prepared to do etc. 

My husband took a few weeks but since we had permanent visas he could do anything and that was his approach. New life so he'd see what opened up for him and he became a car salesman for a while although in the end he went back to doing what he loves and started another gardening business. 

I work from home so I didn't have the same issue. 

In these economic times I would be flexible with want you want to do. There was a newspaper article suggesting that migration would be slowed after a meeting in November but I've not been able to find any more info on that so I'm not sure if a decision was made. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

I have now been here a month and had some positive meetings with about 5 agencies, however I only had one interview last week. Thankfully it looks promising and I have a second one this week, so should start work next week. 
A few of the agencies have advised that it is a bit slow at the moment, partly due to the financial stiuation, but also because it's approaching the summer holidays, so many companies don't want to start recruiting now, but will wait till January. As Karen said, it does depend on the industry and location, so to put the advice in context, I am based in melbourne and am looking for project work in the banking sector.

Melanie


----------



## vikee_s (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Karen,

Thanks for sharing your experience and providing good advice.

Regards,
Vicks



kaz101 said:


> Hi Vicks,
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Can anyone please tell me what is the average time to find first job for newly arrived immigrants??
> ...


----------



## Neady29 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Any luck on the job front?*



British Kiwi said:


> I have now been here a month and had some positive meetings with about 5 agencies, however I only had one interview last week. Thankfully it looks promising and I have a second one this week, so should start work next week.
> A few of the agencies have advised that it is a bit slow at the moment, partly due to the financial stiuation, but also because it's approaching the summer holidays, so many companies don't want to start recruiting now, but will wait till January. As Karen said, it does depend on the industry and location, so to put the advice in context, I am based in melbourne and am looking for project work in the banking sector.
> 
> Melanie


Hi Melanie
Just wondering how you fared in the job search. Have you managed to secure a job in the banking sector? I was due to relocate to Melbourne in July/Aug but am feeling somewhat nervous and would be very grateful for any advice you could give me. 

Thanks
Sinead


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

Neady29 said:


> Hi Melanie
> Just wondering how you fared in the job search. Have you managed to secure a job in the banking sector? I was due to relocate to Melbourne in July/Aug but am feeling somewhat nervous and would be very grateful for any advice you could give me.
> 
> Thanks
> Sinead


I wonder what other jobs one can take up if he/she could not get his mainstream job. I am a computer professional with 11 years of IT experience. I am flexible to do other jobs initially to support financially myself till I get the one I desire. Any ideas ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

With IT be prepared to take on contract/temp positions initially. Most permanent positions are either 'frozen' (meaning no new hiring) OR the companies are taking their sweet time picking someone to hire (months).

Other jobs could be of the casual/labour type variety (non-IT). But you would be competing with others who already do those types of jobs and change jobs every few months.



LoveOz said:


> I wonder what other jobs one can take up if he/she could not get his mainstream job. I am a computer professional with 11 years of IT experience. I am flexible to do other jobs initially to support financially myself till I get the one I desire. Any ideas ?


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Neady29 said:


> Hi Melanie
> Just wondering how you fared in the job search. Have you managed to secure a job in the banking sector? I was due to relocate to Melbourne in July/Aug but am feeling somewhat nervous and would be very grateful for any advice you could give me.
> 
> Thanks
> Sinead


Hi Sinead

I have finally got myself a job. It's not quite what i was doing back in the IOM (I was a business analyst/project officer) but it is work. I applied a few months back for a general banking temps advert and all of a sudden I had a call. I'm not working at the commonwealth bank in the discharge settlements department and I'm really enjoying the change and just enjoying working. It means that I'm getting Australian work experience till I find something else. Saying that, I'm really enjoying the job and have a foot in the door. So if I can I will try and stay with CBA. I'm now in my second week of work. If you want to start with banking temp work Workabout Personnel are really good. 

Hope that helps. Anymore questions, let me know.

Mel


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

I think it depends what you do David (hubby) arrived a week before xmas took a month off as holiday then started looking for a job early feb had 4 interviews for the same job got it and started 3rd March he is a HR Manager with no Aussie experience but was offered 2 jobs via agencies Cheers Jabba


----------



## Neady29 (Jul 1, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> Hi Sinead
> 
> I have finally got myself a job. It's not quite what i was doing back in the IOM (I was a business analyst/project officer) but it is work. I applied a few months back for a general banking temps advert and all of a sudden I had a call. I'm not working at the commonwealth bank in the discharge settlements department and I'm really enjoying the change and just enjoying working. It means that I'm getting Australian work experience till I find something else. Saying that, I'm really enjoying the job and have a foot in the door. So if I can I will try and stay with CBA. I'm now in my second week of work. If you want to start with banking temp work are really good.
> 
> ...


Hi Mel
We eventually made the leap & arrived in Melbourne 4 weeks ago. My husband has already found work (he is a Brickie), but I am still looking. I'll google the recruitment agency you recommended to see if they can find me something. Whilst most of my banking career has been in lending (Corp & Comm), my most recent role of Project Manager in a UK bank was the most enjoyable. My preference would be a PM role, but I've been told there is strong competition in this sector at the moment. 

Did you eventually find a PM role in Banking or did you stay with the new role you got back when we last spoke? Any hints or tips you could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks 

Sinead


----------

